# Finnex planted plus 10 gallon question



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm gunna be just like you here. I'm going in as if it will be medium light, although my plants are low light. I'm sticking with my 1mL per day excel and normal fert routine. We will see how it goes when mine get here


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Yea I've got a paintball setup hanging around not being used atm but I don't really wanna put it into a shrimp tank my luck would be I'd gas them


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

There is only one amano in my shrimp tank currently (I'm still in preparation stages) and he tolerates excel no problem. I have no pressurized CO2 experience though 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

I just don't want to gas any shrimp or snails


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Anyone want to chime in?


----------



## yupyup (Sep 15, 2013)

i have this led Finnex planted+ on my 20g. All of my plants turned pale,specially my red plants... im not recommend you to get this light... i can take some pic if you want to.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

yupyup said:


> i have this led Finnex planted+ on my 20g. All of my plants turned pale,specially my red plants... im not recommend you to get this light... i can take some pic if you want to.


Hmmm that is food for thought then :icon_neut


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

yupyup said:


> i have this led Finnex planted+ on my 20g. All of my plants turned pale,specially my red plants... im not recommend you to get this light... i can take some pic if you want to.


It sounds like a deficiency, rather, due to the increase of lighting. What are your current tank levels?


----------



## Bryk (Feb 26, 2013)

yupyup said:


> i have this led Finnex planted+ on my 20g. All of my plants turned pale,specially my red plants... im not recommend you to get this light... i can take some pic if you want to.


20G or 20L? a Single 24 planted+ on it? 

I'm running a planted+ 36" on a 20L right now and it seems to be doing quite well so far.

I too am curious about the details to your tank.


----------



## Nikk (Oct 17, 2013)

Im running a 20" fixture on a ten and I have another one on order. I dont do co2 cause shrimp tank, and there is a lot of algae but it is a new tank and it is slowly going away with Excel and normal fert routine. Seems fine to me, no colors have been washed out, they are more vivid actually...


----------



## yupyup (Sep 15, 2013)

here is a pic of my Ludwigia sp. 'red with Finnex planted plus .. Im not sure what i am doing wrong, but its really pale... same with my other red plants too.

20 gallons high. with 30 in finnex planted + .. new tank for almost 3 week now.... first week 50% water changed everyday, 30-50% water changed for second week. 3x/week.

9 hrs of light.



ferts... i will change to dry ferts soon
BRIGHTY-K.
GREEN BRIGHTY SPECIAL LIGHTS

GREEN BRIGHTY STEP-1 

CO2 .. 


AQUA SOIL - AMAZONIA


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

yupyup said:


> here is a pic of my Ludwigia sp. 'red with Finnex planted plus .. Im not sure what i am doing wrong, but its really pale... same with my other red plants too.
> 
> 20 gallons high. with 30 in finnex planted + .. new tank for almost 3 week now.... first week 50% water changed everyday, 30-50% water changed for second week. 3x/week.
> 
> ...


Is this after a water change? It looks like there may be a bit of pearling going on otherwise which tells me the light and co2 are ok


----------



## yupyup (Sep 15, 2013)

Ludwigia sp. 'red just fading away after in the tank for a couple of days... im think its b/c of the led light.. my co2 working fine, the Riccia Fluitans pearling like crazy...


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

yupyup said:


> Ludwigia sp. 'red just fading away after in the tank for a couple of days... im think its b/c of the led light.. my co2 working fine, the Riccia Fluitans pearling like crazy...


I've never kept that species personally the ludwigia maybe pop a thread down in the plant section about it :red_mouth


----------

